# nc42 ladies!! concealer help!! plzzzz



## stenochic05 (Dec 12, 2008)

I've been a member for a while but never posted.  I wanted to know if you guys could recommend a great concealer for dark hyperpigmentation scars. I've been using mac select sheer cover but it fades throughout the day. It covers some of the marks slightly but not as much as I would like itt to. Any suggestion? TIA


----------



## n_c (Dec 12, 2008)

Try studio finish concealer (little pot, looks like e/s container -MAC)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 12, 2008)

I would try MUFE conclealer pallette it has 4 different shades to cover under eye circles, dark blemishes, minor skin discoloration.  It works well and if you set it with some powder it seems to last all day.  There's like 4 different palettes for different skin tones.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Try studio finish concealer (little pot, looks like e/s container -MAC)_

 
i second that. that's what i use.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Dec 12, 2008)

try MFUE full cover EXTREME CAMOUFLAGE CREAM concealer... 
maybe #10??
waterproof, build-able & blend-able

also a dot of Urban Decay's Primer Potion (for eyes) over your scars & under your concealer makes anything unfade-able)


----------



## stenochic05 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_try MFUE full cover EXTREME CAMOUFLAGE CREAM concealer... 
maybe #10??
waterproof, build-able & blend-able

also a dot of Urban Decay's Primer Potion (for eyes) over your scars & under your concealer makes anything unfade-able) _

 
 Wow I'm gonna try that with the udpp, never thought of that.
Thanks guys! I'm going to sephora today!

I've tried the concealer poyt it didn't work out for me.


----------



## 2nigurl (Dec 13, 2008)

MAC studio finish concealer NW35, try this.


----------



## stenochic05 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2nigurl* 

 
_MAC studio finish concealer NW35, try this._

 
Really? This is interesting. So this would blend well with my complexion? I use concealer alone with blot powder because foundation really des nothing for me, or maybe I haven't foound the right 1 yet, idk. But when I went to the mac counter I spoke to the mua about ussing a different color as a concealer and she said to only use the one that matches my foundation. So how would I make that work for me? Sorry about all the questions, I just want to get this right.


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 13, 2008)

Depending on how severe it is- you could try Dermablend- my BFF uses it for the same problem.


----------



## mysticalme85 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love the MUFE full cover concealer in #7 and #8 (NC42 might lean towards #8). Vichy Dermablend in Gold is also a good option (if it is a perfect match for you).


----------

